# I need fun!!!



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

My power's out. What can me and my friend do?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Monopoly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go to bed and hopefully you will have power in the morning.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Play charades, read, play flashlight tag, play shadow tag (when you try to step on someone's shadow to tag them), board games, draw, do a craft, make up songs, make up stories, the list just goes on and on!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you have a little light to write by, here's a game we LOVE to play. Each person in the room takes a sheet of notebook paper and puts their initials at the bottom. Write the first few lines of a story at the top. Fold back the paper so only the last line or two you wrote can be seen, then pass all papers to the left. Continue until the papers come back to the one who started them. Finish your story, and then take turns reading them aloud. SO MUCH FUN! Some of the stories are so funny that we laugh until we cry.


----------

